# Georgia O'Keeffe Replica in Pastels



## ArmyGeo

ORIGINAL









Replica made with Pastels










Project from my younger days


----------



## PencilMeIn

Very nice! It looks beautiful in the frame. Someday I'm going to try my hand at pastels. They're kind of intimidating to me, though.


----------



## ArmyGeo

PencilMeIn said:


> Very nice! It looks beautiful in the frame. Someday I'm going to try my hand at pastels. They're kind of intimidating to me, though.


Don't be intimidated by them... they are sooo much fun to work with. Just make sure you get a nice set. You don't want them to have a brittle consistency that just make a mess as you work. You also don't them to have a crayola consistency either. The best way I can put it is if it has a lipstick consistency to it, as a kid I was bored and used my moms lipstick as crayola and it felt as it was melting on the paper. That is the same feeling you want to have with a pastel. It makes the blending soooo much easier.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thanks for the tips! So what do you use to blend them? I rely heavily on the paper blending stumps (tortillions?) with my drawings. Can you use them with pastels?


----------



## ArmyGeo

PencilMeIn said:


> Thanks for the tips! So what do you use to blend them? I rely heavily on the paper blending stumps (tortillions?) with my drawings. Can you use them with pastels?



You can use them, but I recommend using your finger or side of hand for larger areas


----------



## PencilMeIn

Ah, okay, thanks!


----------



## Brandi

I'm with PencilMeIn on this one. I have a set but haven't done much. I'm so comfortable with black and white-color is so intimidating!


----------



## TLA

Looks very, very nice! I have a hard time working in pastels. Have to give you props for such a nice replica!


----------



## Terminator9217

I too just recently got an Oil pastel set and I have tried to use it once, I was trying to paint a picture of a couple of tree trunks with them I am using a blending sticks too and my fingers and paper towel, it does have the crayola effect on mine as well, I do like the picture that you posted though, I haven't worked with acrylic paint either, I do Oil paintings and just recently started working with charcoal myself, I like it, I guess I am doing what Artist for life is doing I am trying different mediums, no Oil painting for now actually I just recently found out that I can paint last year and in the proccess I have painted numerous canvased including large ones. Hope to be able to post them one day.


----------



## kcortese

You did a very nice job on this piece. 

I do pastels also, it comes very easy for me.

I blend with blending stumps (tortillions) and my finger. I keep a damp washcloth for cleaning up my fingers and hands. 

Purchase good quality pastels the pigment is better. Spray fixative is a must for each layer spray VERY lightly before starting next layer. Some of my pastel paintings have 6 layers. Be carefull not to over spray, you will melt the pastel and possibly ruin a piece you have hours of work into. Be carefull not to fill the tooth of the paper also. If the tooth is filled, forget the next layer, it's done.

Practice, practice and practice some more. Pastels can be fun.


----------



## ArmyGeo

kcortese said:


> You did a very nice job on this piece.
> 
> I do pastels also, it comes very easy for me.
> 
> I blend with blending stumps (tortillions) and my finger. I keep a damp washcloth for cleaning up my fingers and hands.
> 
> Purchase good quality pastels the pigment is better. Spray fixative is a must for each layer spray VERY lightly before starting next layer. Some of my pastel paintings have 6 layers. Be carefull not to over spray, you will melt the pastel and possibly ruin a piece you have hours of work into. Be carefull not to fill the tooth of the paper also. If the tooth is filled, forget the next layer, it's done.
> 
> Practice, practice and practice some more. Pastels can be fun.



I've never heard of the layers technique but it makes soooooo much sense thank you soooooo much for the tip!


----------



## kcortese

I apply the base color, spray, next layer, spray, so on and so forth. Just like a creating a painting with paint and brushes. Same, start from back and work your way to the foreground. Obiously the top layer will be hair, fine details, and highlights. 

Your pastel should look like a regular painting when completed.

Oil pastels can be melted with paint thinner to give it the watercolor look also. Just experiment with different types of pastels and have fun.


----------

